# Venus Optics Announces 4 New Lenses, Including 100mm f/2.8 2:1 Macro for Canon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 20, 2018)

```
<strong>Anhui China, Apr 20, 2018</strong> – Venus Optics, the camera lenses manufacturer who had previously launched a number of unique Laowa camera lenses, is proud to announce 4 new and unique lenses.</p>
<ul>
<li>Laowa 10-18mm f/4.5-5.6 FE Zoom</li>
<li>Laowa 100mm f/2.8 2X Ultra Macro APO</li>
<li>Laowa 17mm f/4 GFX Zero-D</li>
<li>Laowa 4mm f/2.8 Fisheye MFT</li>
</ul>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Laowa 10-18mm f/4.5-5.6 FE Zoom</strong></p>
<p>This lens is currently the widest zoom lens available for Sony full frame E-mount cameras. Designed primarily for travel photography, Venus optics have managed to compress the size to smallest in its class, less than 10 inch (<10cm) and only 1.1 pounds (<500g). The 102° (18mm) to 130° (10mm) angle of view provides flexibility for photographers to compose landscape or architecture photos with ease. The lens houses with 14 elements in 10 groups with 2 aspherical elements & 1 extra-low dispersion element to deliver exceptional performance. It can focus as close as 15cm for some mini-macro shooting. A rear filter slot is included to fit with 37 mm filter. Click/clickless aperture can be toggled by the switch on the lens barrel.</p>
<p><strong>Laowa 100mm f/2.8 2X Ultra Macro APO</strong></p>
<p>Followed by the success of the Laowa 60mm f/2.8 2:1 Macro, the 100mm f/2.8 2:1 Macro is the 2nd member of Laowa 2:1 macro line-up. This new 100mm lens can cover full frame sensor size and focus from 2:1 magnification to infinity. The wide magnification range allows macro photographers to capture subject at any sizes. This 100mm portrait lens also features an apochromatic (APO) characteristic that no chromatic aberration can be found. The 12 elements in 10 groups optics design delivers a crystal sharpness image in both macro and tele distances. Canon EF / Nikon AI / Pentax K / Sony FE mounts are available.</p>
<p><strong>Laowa 17mm f/4 GFX Zero-D</strong></p>
<p>This is currently the widest available native lens option for Fujifilm G-mount cameras. The new Laowa 17mm f/4 GFX has a field of view equivalent to 13mm in 35mm format (113°). Featuring a close-to-zero distortion and 86mm filter thread, this lens is ideally suited for landscape, architecture & interior photography. The 21 elements in 14 groups design with 2pcs of aspherical & 3pcs of Extra-low dispersion elements successfully help to control the distortion & chromatic aberrations to the minimal.</p>
<p><strong>Laowa 4mm f/2.8 Fisheye MFT</strong></p>
<p>Featuring a 210° angle of view, this lens delivers unique circular fisheye field of view on Micro four thirds cameras. The ultra-wide angle view allows photographers to create 360° panorama with ease. Despite the unique & ultra-wide perspective, the lens only weighs 0.3 pounds (135g). Specifications can be found in separate email attachment.</p>
<p><strong>Availability</strong></p>
<p>All four lenses will be available for trial at Venus Optics’ booth (T225) in Beijing P&E Imaging fair during 3rd-6th May 2019. They are expected to be shipped in mid/late 2018. Exact shipping date and pricing are to be confirmed.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-34669 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/0428FISHEYE.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/0428FISHEYE-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/0428FISHEYE-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/0428FISHEYE-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/1018FE.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/1018FE-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/1018FE-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/1018FE-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/1740GFX.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/1740GFX-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/1740GFX-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/1740GFX-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/10028MACRO.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/10028MACRO-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/10028MACRO-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/10028MACRO-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 20, 2018)

The fisheye looks cool, even though it is just for MFT. almost looks like a pancake  8)


----------



## Tyroop (Apr 20, 2018)

The 100mm macro sounds interesting, especially as "no chromatic aberration can be found" and 2:1 magnification. Probably a lot cheaper than the EF 100mm macro and I doubt that Venus charges $172 for a tripod collar. No mention of IS. I've just started using my EF 100mm f/2.8L IS macro again after hardly using it for years. I never used to use IS for macro work - preferring a tripod and manual focus - but I've just been trying some hand-holding with the hybrid IS turned on. It's an incredibly sharp lens and fun to use - plan on using it a lot more from now on.

http://phil.uk.net/photography/canon-ef-100mm-f2p8-l-is-macro-usm.html


----------



## SkynetTX (Apr 20, 2018)

The 100mm 2:1 macro sounds interesting. If I read the image well we can achieve the 2x magnification from about 20 cm from the subject. But this is the focusing distance so the question is what the working distance will be? If it remains about 20 cm minus the length of the lens or does not go below 10 cm I might give it a try when it will be available.


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 21, 2018)

That 100mm is the lens I will keep an eye out for esp after having used their 60mm macro which is a lot of fun and works great for crop bodies. 



SkynetTX said:


> The 100mm 2:1 macro sounds interesting. If I read the image well we can achieve the 2x magnification from about 20 cm from the subject. But this is the focusing distance so the question is what the working distance will be? If it remains about 20 cm minus the length of the lens or does not go below 10 cm I might give it a try when it will be available.


According to specifications on Dpreview, for the 100mm f/2.8 Macro:
Min. focusing Distance is 247mm 
length of barrel is 125mm 
and we know flange distance for EF mount is 44mm 
which leaves us with working distance of: 78mm 

From time I have spent using 60mm macro from Venus I know its working distance is ~40mm which means this new 100mm macro has double(approximately) the working distance over that lens. Also 100mm lens does seem to have IF and is nearly identical in dimension to Canon 100mm F/2.8L IS macro so it will take same space in bag as that lens and unlike Samyang/Rokinon it does have a unique selling point of 2x Mag ratio.


----------



## slclick (Apr 21, 2018)

Something for most everyone!


----------



## deleteme (Apr 22, 2018)

17mm for the GFX.
This will get the attention of architectural and landscape photographers.


----------

